# Polishing wheel lip to near mirror finish



## jimmym123 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi all, I have a set of Advan sa3r's that I've refurbished myself but now the face is painted and looking smart I can't seem to get the lip to shine. I've tried wire wool with autosol and elbow grease but that didn't do a great deal. Any ideas how I can achieve the result I'm after? I don't have a Dremel so I guess that's gonna make things more difficult.

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

James


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If you don't have mops wet and dry 1000, 2000 3000 then atutosol then something finer like belgom


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Done this on my old Aristo with advan siena gen's (this car was a complete state when i got it, both paint wise/interior and alloys) the first after picture was when i spent 100's of hours on everything making the 20year old paint and interior mint:

Id use 2000 wet sand and then 3000 wet sand - very light pressure.

Then using the drill kit of mops and polishing bars - use the mid range one and finishing one , once again very lightly and keep moving others it can actually cause burn marks (like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/9-pc-poli...-buffing-for-drill-/221151568005#ht_978wt_932)

Some pics:

BEFORE:

















(ignore DA on floor, was used to mop over a part on rear bumper that i resprayed)

DURING:









AFTER:


























The actual grey bit still on the inner lip was actually vinyl, for some reason the previous owner put this on .....was very confused why


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

this was my effort ,these wheel i bought for £130 with a good set of tyres , they had been left face up in someones back garden for a few years and where about 99% corrosion so cant complain


----------

